# Rachel's trip!



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

What a great way to stay in shape in the winter. Rachel looks like she had a blast.


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

she liked the first part but not the second, she got a bath too! LOL


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Haha, just like a golden to wait until they're right next to you to shake it off 

Looks like fun, wish we had a place like that here, we'd be there everyday!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

she had a good time...it's pretty pricey to go every day but it was fun...28 dollars for 19 minutes of swimming and a bath....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

She's a lucky girl. My two would love to swim again.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Yeah, but it was a QUALITY 19 minutes!!!!!!!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Kimm said:


> She's a lucky girl. My two would love to swim again.


thanks....got there early in case the blizzard started...but only got a dusting early this morning so far....


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

sharlin said:


> Yeah, but it was a QUALITY 19 minutes!!!!!!!


thanks steve...yeah she had a great time....seemed she was more interested in the people passing by then swimming though...LOL


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

She is such a good swimmer! And beautiful too!


----------



## Bock (Jun 23, 2008)

That looks like a cool place! I've never seen anything like it


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

thank you..she loves to swim!


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

Bock said:


> That looks like a cool place! I've never seen anything like it



it's a hydro therapy pool but all dogs can use it....


----------



## olik (Apr 13, 2008)

This is really cool.Is is specifically for dogs or humans too?


----------



## Rachel's Mom (Feb 26, 2007)

olik said:


> This is really cool.Is is specifically for dogs or humans too?


just for dogs but I wish I could get in too! LOL


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

How fun!! I know mine would love a place like that


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

That is one great video. I love how goldens are so curious.


----------



## LucyD (Nov 20, 2008)

What is this place called?? I want to take Lucy somewhere like that but I don't think there is any here in Miami. I know what you guys are thinking, why do I need to take her there is the weather here is hot. The reason is because I want her to get used to the water, and to like it. I'm pretty sure she does but either way, I would love to take her to a place like this.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> she had a good time...it's pretty pricey to go every day but it was fun...28 dollars for 19 minutes of swimming and a bath....


If you go with a group, it may be cheeper.
This place looks very familiar!
After the pool and the bath, you can buy more toys!
There is another swim place for dogs in this state too.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> thanks....got there early in case the blizzard started...but only got a dusting early this morning so far....


I doubt they got any business today.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> it's a hydro therapy pool but all dogs can use it....


My 15 year old could have used it.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Rachel's Mom said:


> just for dogs but I wish I could get in too! LOL


I went swimming in a people's pool that had many dogs in it. The problem is that they can accidentally scratch you.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

I know the name of the place but it wouldn't do you any good where you live.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

I had to send my troop out of the room to watch the video, they are so jealous of Rachel. What a nice place to take her to, she looks like she had so much fun!


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Sometimes the dogs are afraid to go in at first.


----------

